# Honey and Gunner at the lake...pic heavy!



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Took Honey to the lake for her first time. Gunner and Honey had a blast and I enjoyed taking over 150 pictures of my fur kids playing. I will post a few of my favorites here.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Great Pictures.... They look like they had a fantastic time.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Looks like they had a lot of fun! I love how they seem to do everything together, from swimming, to retrieving, to rolling in the grass.  What lake did you guys go to?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

My sister lives in Hudson, Mi on Posey Lake. It's about 90 minutes from here. I took today off and headed out at 9 and was home by 5:30. It was a GREAT DAY! 

Yes, Honey follows Gunner every where. I was able to let her off leash the whole time. They both were very good.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Awesome pictures!! They looks so happy!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Awwww. Miss Honey IS a water dog. She just didn't want to start with the little blue backyard pool.  she wanted a whole lake, with ducks!


----------



## Rebroland (May 20, 2010)

Looks like they had a blast!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

They were made for each other...what a happy pair. Every shot shows how well they get along together...love the double roll and shareing the stick and bumper. Makes me want to run out and get another golden.

Pete


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Great pictures! They obviously have a good time being together. My wife and I just 'aw'd' and aw'd.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

We want to be there too ! Great pics !!!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

That looks like some much fun! Max would love it!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Fabulous!! Tell Gunner he did a great job getting Honey into the water!!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

These pictures are so sweet I had to look at them a second time! Riley says "Come on Mom, can we go???"


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

There are more on my FB page if anyone wants to friend me, or send me your email and I'll send you my shutterfly album. I took a ton of pictures and it was tough picking just a few.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I can see that was a great day for all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wow!!*

Cathy

Beautiful pics-I would say they were made for each other!!
They're in LOVE!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Honey loves her new life


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

I love the pictures!!! They look soooo happy!!!


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Honey and Gunner sure are a dynamic duo!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks like so much fun!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Those are such lovely pictures. I can't wait to take Mercy to the lake. I love the personalized towels.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what great photos, it looks like a marvelous time! Gunner seems like he feels his life is now complete now that he has a best friend.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That looks like a golden paradise to me. Great pictures of Honey and Gunner making the most of a great spot.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a TON of FUN!! I bet I know 2 goldens who slept well last night......


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

A new friend of mine made those towels for the dogs. Her daughter has a Golden and she is always doggie sitting. We met when I was walking Gunner one day. We have become friends and she dropped those towels off on Thursday and surprised me. Dog people are "the nicest people"!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Gunner and Honey look inseparable. Lovely pictures.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

they are beautiful together!! also love the towels..


----------



## kimberly686 (May 25, 2012)

I love the one of them rolling in the grass!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

The towels are great!! They are such lucky puppies!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow Cathy, those two were just meant to be :heartbeat Love the pictures!

I see she gets in the kiddie pool now too in your other thread


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

What great pictures!! Gunner must be SO HAPPY to have a sister!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Fantastic pics! Love the matching beach towels!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I agree with the others--they do look like they were truly made for each other. Love this pair--and love seeing them together. Makes my heart sing every time.

And the towels are awesome--how nice of your friend!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, Honey and Gunner are such a great match for each other. I know you're really enjoying them.


----------

